# Mini Cooper/ BMW 3 series Alarm



## ULTMTE3 (Mar 6, 2003)

I have a 02 325i and a coworker has a Mini Cooper S. I ordered an alarm for my car at about $200. Before I installed it in my car we installed it into the Mini. All the stuff plugged right in! Small modifications to the horn bracket would be necessary, but everything else fit. We looked for the alarm for the Mini and found out that it is more expensive than the BMW. I know you do get the turn signal with light on the end in the Mini kit. But maybe you can buy the Mini alarm stalk and BMW alarm?


----------

